# Another Reason Gas Grills Suck



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Sep 13, 2006)

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE
September 13, 2006
Release #06-257


    John Deere Gas Barbecue Grills Recalled Due to Fire, Burn Hazards

WASHINGTON, D.C. - The U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission, in 
cooperation with the firms named below, today announced a voluntary 
recall of the following consumer product. Consumers should stop using 
recalled products immediately unless otherwise instructed.

*Name of Product: *John Deere Gas Barbecue Grills

http://communitydispatch.com/artman/pub ... 6419.shtml


----------



## Cliff H. (Sep 13, 2006)

Nothing runs OR leaks gas like a Deere.


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Sep 13, 2006)

Any gas I ever smelled , all be it propane gas, car exhaust gas, people exhaust gas etc... none smelled good enough for me to force into my food while cooking. 

Sure gas is flammable and can produce heat to cook.... but so can a burning car tire. Somethings just weren't meant to be used for open flame cooking.

" Give Me Wood............. Or Give Me Steak Tartare "


----------



## Greg Rempe (Sep 13, 2006)

*However, using a gas smoker is ok???* 

I like my Silver B...never had any problems with it and it makes good food!! 8)


----------



## SteerCrazy (Sep 13, 2006)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> Nothing runs OR leaks gas like a Deere.



I didn't even know John Deere made grills..... [smilie=rlp_smilie_318.gif]


----------



## Cliff H. (Sep 13, 2006)

Man's Best Friend BBQ said:
			
		

> [quote="Cliff H.":8ln8t7n5]Nothing runs OR leaks gas like a Deere.



I didn't even know John Deere made grills..... [smilie=rlp_smilie_318.gif][/quote:8ln8t7n5]

Nor I   :!:


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Sep 13, 2006)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> *However, using a gas smoker is ok???*
> 
> I like my Silver B...never had any problems with it and it makes good food!! 8)


You bet ya buster! As I said I make 3 kinds of barbecue.
1 Commercial
2 Competition
3 For myself
What don't you understand Greg? DUHA.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 13, 2006)

Man's Best Friend BBQ said:
			
		

> [quote="Cliff H.":98jwfed5]Nothing runs OR leaks gas like a Deere.



I didn't even know John Deere made grills..... [smilie=rlp_smilie_318.gif][/quote:98jwfed5]

Maybe they shouldn't! I don't think I'd buy a grill from somebody noted for their tractors!


----------



## Unity (Sep 13, 2006)

I dunno, the green and yellow color scheme is kind of fetching ...  :P 

--John  8) 
(Gives it a nice rural America touch.   )


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 14, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> [quote="Man's Best Friend BBQ":2x7634bf][quote="Cliff H.":2x7634bf]Nothing runs OR leaks gas like a Deere.



I didn't even know John Deere made grills..... [smilie=rlp_smilie_318.gif][/quote:2x7634bf]

Maybe they shouldn't! I don't think I'd buy a grill from somebody noted for their tractors![/quote:2x7634bf]
You need the tractor to drive away on when the grill catches on fire


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Sep 14, 2006)

NOTHING RUNS LIKE A DEER

Run to the parts store for the Deer...??????

Run to the bank to pay for the parts for the Deer.....??????

Run away from your new Deer BBQ.......??????

Run to the emergency room for injuries from your new BBQ.....??????


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 15, 2006)

Smokey_Joe said:
			
		

> NOTHING RUNS LIKE A DEER
> 
> Run to the parts store for the Deer...??????
> 
> ...



Easy tiger, I owns me one of those Deere pieces of equipment! It can run circles around the compitition!


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Sep 15, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Easy tiger, I owns me one of those Deere pieces of equipment! It can run circles around the compitition!



Ahhhhh  you must have deep pockets then. Ive had to buy parts at a Deer dealership for a 4 cylinder diesel engine on my woodchipper before......OUCH.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 15, 2006)

Smokey_Joe said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":1t53w92p]
> 
> Easy tiger, I owns me one of those Deere pieces of equipment! It can run circles around the compitition!



Ahhhhh  you must have deep pockets then. Ive had to buy parts at a Deer dealership for a 4 cylinder diesel engine on my woodchipper before......OUCH.[/quote:1t53w92p]

I have a skid steer by them. It was a little more than a Bobcat, but it really put the Bobcat to shame when we compared them. Bobcat & John Deere came to our jobsite together so we could demo both machines at the same time. Deere won hands down! We are pretty good with our mainatence with our equipment and me and my brother are the only 2 operators, so that has a lot to do with it also.


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Sep 15, 2006)

Ya gotta see this...

http://cgi.ebay.com/CUSTOM-GRILL-NOVELT ... dZViewItem


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Sep 16, 2006)

Smokey_Joe said:
			
		

> Ya gotta see this...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CUSTOM-GRILL-NOVELT ... dZViewItem



Puff should jump all over this as it comes with a cooler!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 16, 2006)

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> Smokey_Joe":1hs07tyl]Ya gotta see this...
> 
> [url="http://cgi.ebay.com/CUSTOM-GRILL-NOVELTY-TRACTOR-GRILL-DEERE-BBQ-SMOKER_W0QQitemZ220026971910QQihZ012QQcategoryZ20723QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem said:
> 
> ...


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 16, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Kloset BBQR":2cr11tm4][quote="Smokey_Joe":2cr11tm4]Ya gotta see this...
> 
> [url="http://cgi.ebay.com/CUSTOM-GRILL-NOVELTY-TRACTOR-GRILL-DEERE-BBQ-SMOKER_W0QQitemZ220026971910QQihZ012QQcategoryZ20723QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem said:
> 
> ...


----------



## Green Hornet (Sep 16, 2006)

Smokey_Joe said:
			
		

> Ya gotta see this...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CUSTOM-GRILL-NOVELT ... dZViewItem


Looks like a Tim Taylor design from Home Improvement! 
I think I would rather have my Deer on a BBQ as opposed to BBQ on a Deere :?


----------



## cflatt (Sep 26, 2006)

They have their place. When youre in a hurry they come in handy or on mine theres a huge griddle, now I really love that.


----------

